# Bracelet for '1964' Heuer Carrera



## BlueRock (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning,

I have worn this watch constantly for the past five years. It only comes off for washing and sport.










It has been on Hirsch, DiModell, 2xPavstraps and more recently a Morrelato 'rallye' and the current Morrelato oiled strap which i am very impressed with. Whilst i love the way it looks on a leather strap, they only seem to last 9-12 months or so before wearing out.

What thoughts on putting it on a bracelet? I have tried it on a mesh bracelet but didn't like the 70's pornstar look. A Gay Freres 'beads of rice' bracelet would be period correct but these are expensive not to mention rare. I am limited by the 18mm lug width and requiring straight end pieces.

So, what about putting it on either of the 18mm bracelets that came on tag F1 watches? I think these are a matte finish but could they be polished? I prefer the earlier option with more of a 'jubilee' type look to it.










or










I like the idea that the strap comes from the same manufacturer, somehow feels correct.

Would this look right or am i being a wrong- un?

BR


----------

